
Introducing the Raspberry Pi Zero - tdicola
https://learn.adafruit.com/introducing-the-raspberry-pi-zero
======
greenyoda
Lots of discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10631668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10631668)

